# S Ê A R T



## ProCrUsHeR (15. Juli 2014)

Wir die Gilde „S Ê A R T“ (Server Antonidas Alliance) suchen für das kommende Addon WOD Verstärkung für unsere Gilde gerne auch Anfänger oder Neulinge 
Zu uns - Der Kern der Gilde besteht aus vielen RL Freunden. Wir spielen seid Pandaria zusammen und sind ein gut eingespieltes Team, und suchen nun neue Spieler, die sich unserer Gruppe anschließen wollen.! Ihr solltet Spass haben, Ergeiz und Ausdauer.
Es wird zwei Raidtage geben diese sind Mittwoch´s & Freitag´s in der zeit von 20:30 - 22:30, welche zu humanen Zeiten stattfinden, da wir einige Schichtarbeiter in der Gilde haben. 

Bei uns herrscht ein lockeres Gildenklima, ihr könnt euch benehmen wie ihr lustig seid, aber bei Raid und Co erwarten wir Disziplin. 
Falls, wir genug Member finden, wird es auch eine zweite Raidgruppe geben für die wir jedoch noch Leute suchen. 
Gesucht werden momentan alle Klassen. Für die Stamm 2 und für die Stamm 1 wird eine Hexe gesucht.

Was wir euch bieten:

• Ts3
• gemeinsames ,Leveln, Questen und Raiden
• Einen Raidplatz in der 10er Gruppe
• Angenehmes Gildenklima

Was wir von euch erwarten:

• Verständnis eurer Klasse
• Eine gewisse geistige Reife
• Freude am gemeinsamen Zocken

Bei interesse schreibt uns Ingame an oder schickt uns einen Brief.
Déàthûnter oder Zuluku


----------

